# Too much deburring?



## karloevaristo (Dec 14, 2011)

Is there such a thing as overdoing it when it comes to de-burring?

Let's say you're using the felt and cork combo... Will it damage the edge if you continue to de-burr not knowing you cleaned it out already?

-Karlo


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 14, 2011)

One, maybe two swipes on the hard felt does the trick, so why would you keep going?


----------



## tk59 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sure. Anything will put wear on your edge.


----------



## karloevaristo (Dec 14, 2011)

NO ChoP! said:


> One, maybe two swipes on the hard felt does the trick, so why would you keep going?



I'm no expert, but sometimes even if I deburr a couple of times on each side, i feel like it's still there... maybe it's just my lack of experience or maybe the lack of someone showing me in person how everything should be... 

Anyway.... just curious... Thanks!


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 14, 2011)

It is an interesting question and one I was thinking of myself. Sometimes it takes me ages to deburr and perhaps it is just me and I think it is there when it isn't. I wonder if a slight wire edge is better than spending far too long deburring? I usually strop on the stone, then strop on a hard felt pad then cut into it, next time I sharpen I'll spend a little less time and see how it goes out of curiosity


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 14, 2011)

NO ChoP! said:


> One, maybe two swipes on the hard felt does the trick, so why would you keep going?



With stones grit size 600 and down I find it takes much more. I had to fix some damage the other day, used a 120 stone. I had a hard time getting the bur off with the felt block so I went to a copper pipe. I guess a lot of pulls threw felt and or the use of copper pipe will dull the edge but the next stone up (500) will sharpen it up. Buy the time one gets to the eds of a stond progression the bur will be so fine it will come off with stropping.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I'm in the process of sharpening a knife made out of W2 and it created a tough ole burr that just laughed at cork and felt. On my Gesshin 400 the burr would just flip back and forth between sides. I then switched to my G2k and the burr just kept hanging on. I ended up raising my angle fairly high and I finally got rid of it.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 14, 2011)

I usually just leave the burr on. It eventually falls off, usually around 1k but sometimes higher. You just have to make sure you clean your stone when it does or you'll get the crunchy sound.


----------



## memorael (Dec 14, 2011)

AAHHHHH that crunchy sound is music to my ears. I like doing the raising the angle really high on the last stone and then lowering it gradually and thinning out again. Works wonders for me, I also like seeing a wire on the stone when I get those I know my edge is spot on.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 14, 2011)

I like seeing the wire, too but don't you clean it off after you get it?


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 14, 2011)

I think I still have a bit to learn about deburring. I think perhaps I do it too much and it does more harm than good. Next time I sharpen I think I'll try a few different ways of doing it


----------



## memorael (Dec 14, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I like seeing the wire, too but don't you clean it off after you get it?



Yeah I usually do, but sometimes it just comes off and you get that captn crunch effect which excites me. Remember that honyaki I used to have? the western one? one time the weirdest thing happened. I deburred with a loaded strop and a line of metal dust came off. It was like having the smallest wire disintegrate right on the strop, you ever had that happen to you? anybody?


----------



## karloevaristo (Dec 15, 2011)

memorael said:


> I deburred with a loaded strop and a line of metal dust came off. It was like having the smallest wire disintegrate right on the strop, you ever had that happen to you? anybody?



Yeah I think that happened to me before... I used my leather strop loaded with cromium if I remember correctly... 

Follow-up question though... Is it alright to deburr using a loaded strop? I've obviously done this before... but it was only because I haven't bought a felt pad yet...

-Karlo


----------



## karloevaristo (Dec 15, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> I think I still have a bit to learn about deburring. I think perhaps I do it too much and it does more harm than good. Next time I sharpen I think I'll try a few different ways of doing it



+1... For me it's still a looooooong road ahead... haha... but I enjoy the steady improvement I'm making....


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmmmm I noticed Eamon did not comment in this thread :whistling:


----------



## tk59 (Dec 15, 2011)

karloevaristo said:


> Yeah I think that happened to me before... I used my leather strop loaded with cromium if I remember correctly...
> 
> Follow-up question though... Is it alright to deburr using a loaded strop? I've obviously done this before... but it was only because I haven't bought a felt pad yet...
> 
> -Karlo


I rarely use anything other than stones and a quick strop and I'm burrless so my vote would be it's not a problem at all. As for getting a line of metal dust, I haven't really seen that although if my burr is very small, I'll get lots of tiny fragments, as opposed to one long wire. Usually, it happens on a stone though. I don't got to a strop until I've verified that i'm 99% burr free.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 15, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Hmmmm I noticed Eamon did not comment in this thread :whistling:



hahaha

It's because of that, that I no longer believe there is too much deburring.

I will deburr to my heart's content. I deburr into felt, maple, rubber, cork, bamboo, stropping, wearing it down...depends on the situation, but I am a burr nazi these days. I'd honestly rather have a slightly dull knife over a wire edge.


----------



## memorael (Dec 15, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I rarely use anything other than stones and a quick strop and I'm burrless so my vote would be it's not a problem at all. As for getting a line of metal dust, I haven't really seen that although if my burr is very small, I'll get lots of tiny fragments, as opposed to one long wire. Usually, it happens on a stone though. I don't got to a strop until I've verified that i'm 99% burr free.



I'm all down for using whatever you need to deburr, as long as your satisfied with your edge. I have only gotten the dust thing once, and it only happened on the honyaki knife. I usually also get the fragments, whats funny is depending on what the burr looks like I seem to get a sense of how the knife is. For example globals, used to leave a long wire, you could literally pull it off kinda like when you pull the string from winter peas. Then the masamoto KS leaves fragments which crunch. The A style is a total whore when it comes to deburring most retarded burr ever.


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 15, 2011)

I think perhaps I deburr too much because I recently spent forever deburring and the knives didn't seem as sharp as they usually are which was a big surprise. I strop on the stones and I have an A4 sized hard felt pad which I strop on the cut into gently. The I strop on the stone again. I think I have been spending too much time with the pad. I'll try to strop less on the pad next time and see how it goes


----------

